# Sketch of female body builder.



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is a pencil sketch I did of a female body builder. I don't know who the woman is, but just had the urge to draw her.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting style...


----------

